# Mold or eggs?



## Adamg0613 (Aug 6, 2016)

This popped up overnight. Any idea?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

look like eggs, what frogs do you have in the tank? if not then they are from a slug or snail


----------



## Adamg0613 (Aug 6, 2016)

no frogs yet. new viv


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well then they re snail eggs or slug if not some other bugs you have in there


----------



## Adamg0613 (Aug 6, 2016)

never seen a snail or slug though. no bugs at all


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well just because you havent' seen them does not mean they arent there and i am sure if you put a piece of cucumber in there and ck it at night you will find something, the eggs came from something


----------



## Adamg0613 (Aug 6, 2016)

i just put springtails and isopods in there today. wiped whatever that was off the glass lol. hoping whatever it was wasnt harmful


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Slime mold. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

